# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Çfarë janë steriotipat gjinore?

## J@mes

*Steriotipat dhe rolet gjinore.*

Çdo kulture krijon kuptimet e veta per termat femer dhe mashkull. Keto kuptime perfshijne nje varg parashikimesh ne lidhje me menyren sesi cdo gjini duhet te sillet. Kur ekzagjerohen keto parashikime kthehen ne steriotipa gjinore. Nese rolet dhe steriotipat e ngurte gjinore bazohen ne pak ndryshime seksuale aktuale, por me sakte bazohen ne nje marredhenie pushteti te diferencuar ndemjet burrave dhe grave. Per me teper, rolet dhe steriotipat e ngurte gjinore e kufizojne seriozisht funksionimin individual dhe kane efekte negative ne marredheniet njerezore, si dhe ne shoqeri.

*Cili eshte ndryshimi midis seksit dhe gjinise?*

Seksi eshte term biologjik. Njerezve u vihen terma mashkull ose femer ne varesi te organeve te tyre seksuale dhe geneve. Ne te kundert, gjinia eshte term psikologjik dhe kulturor, duke ju referuar ndjenjave subjektive te femrave dhe meshkujve. Gjinia mund ti referohet gjithashtu, vlersimit te sjelles nga shoqeri si mashkullore ose femerore (roli gjinor). Shkalla ne te cilen nje person lidhet me perkufizimet shoqerore te maskilitetit ose feminitetit referohet si identitet i rolit gjinor ose tipizim seksual. Eshte e mundur, ne te vertet e zakonte, per grate dhe burrat, qe te ndryshojne ne karakteristikat e llojit te seksit.
Rendesia e dallimit te termave seks dhe gjini, qendron ne rendesin e dallimit te aspekteve biologjike dhe sociale te te qenurit mashkull ose femer. Njerezit presupozojne se ndryshimet ne sjellje dhe personalitet midis meshkujve dhe femrave jane per shkak te ndryshimeve te sekseve, d.m.th., qe ndryshimet jane te bazuara ne anen biologjike. Per aq kohe sa ekzistojne ndryshimet ne sjellje dhe personalitet midis meshkujve dhe femrave, shumica e tyre ndodhin per shkak te faktoreve social, praktikat e socializimit, shperblimet sociale, ndryshimet ne status, pritshmerite e vrojtuesve etj. Gjinia eshte krijuar nga njerezit, jo nga biologjia, dhe ky krijim percaktohet nga proceset historiko kulturore dhe psikologjike.
Duke pasur parasysh natyren e ndertuar ne menyre shoqerore te gjinise, pse shume njerez besojne ne ndryshimet e seksit? DEAUX dhe KITE sugjerojne se pergjigja gjendet ne nje sistem besimi gjinor, i cili i referohet nje bashkesie besimesh dhe opinionesh rreth meshkujve dhe femrave dhe rreth cilesive te nenkuptuar te maskilitetit dhe feminilitetit. Nje sistem besimi i tille percakton menyren sesi ne i kuptojme dhe i vleresojme te tjeret. Dy aspekte themelore te sistemit te besimit gjinore jane steriotipat kulturore te grave dhe burrave dhe rolet qe i caktohen grave dhe burrave.

Steriotipat jane pergjithesime te forta per njerezit ne nje kategori te percaktuar sociale. Te tilla besime kane tendencen te shperndahen ne menyre universale brenda nje shoqerie te dhene dhe mesohen si pjese e procesit te zhvillimit ne ate shoqeri. Steriotipat, jo vetem qe nuk mund te jene te verteta per grupin ne teresi, sepse ato jane shume te thjeshtezuara, por edhe nuk munde te jene te verteta per nje anetare te vecante te grupit. Edhe ne rastet kur nje pergjithesim eshte i vlefshem, ne akoma mund te mos e parashikojme sjelljen ose karakteristikat e nje individi. Edhe pse steriotipat jane me shume te thjeshtezuar dhe te ruajtura rreptesisht sesa pergjithesime te tilla, ato akoma kane vlere me pak te parashikueshme.
Kur ne flasim per steriotipat e rolit gjinore, ose steriotipat e rolit te seksit, ne flasim per ato grupe te strukturuar bindjesh rreth cilesive personale te grave dhe burrave. Keto bindje jane normative, ne kuptimin qe ato nenkuptojne qe karakteristikat qe lidhen me gjinine jo vetem qe ekzistojne, por jane dhe te deshirueshme. Steriotipat gjinore ekzistojne edhe ne nivelin kulturor, edhe ne nivelin personal. Ne i perftojme steriotipat gjinore ashtu sic perfitojme informacione per boten dhe rolet tona ne te.

----------


## J@mes

*Bazat e steriotipave gjinore*

Dy teori baze ekzistojne persa u perket origjines se steriotipave gjinore: teori e “thelbit se te vertetes” dhe teoria e “rolit social”
_*Teoria e thelbit se te vertetes_ mbeshtetet ne supozimin se steriotipat gjinore kane vlershmeri empirike-d.m.th., ka ndryshime te verteta ne sjelljen midis dy sekseve dhe qe steriotipat vetem i ekzagjerojne. Kjo sygjeron qe, ne fillim ekzistojne ndryshimet, dhe steriotipat vetem i refkektojn ato. Ne kete rast ato qe jane quajtur steriotipa do te ishin vetem pergjithesime te thjeshta. Carl Martin e shqyrtoi kete sjellje dhe zbuloi se shumica e tipareve steriotipike gjinore ishin me te vertet mbithjeshtezime dhe ekzagjerimeve te dallimeve ne grupe te vogla.
_*Teoria e rolit social_ te steriotipave gjinore pohon se steriotipat lindin nga rolet e ndryshme sociale tipikisht te mbajtura nga grate dhe burrat. Meshkujt luaj me arme, dine si ta nderrojne nje gome te shpuar. Femrat luajne me kukulla, behen shtepiake etj. 
Eagly dhe Steffen mendojne se eshte per shkak se burrat dhe grate bejne gjera te ndryshme, qe njerezit bejne supozime rreth tipareve dhe aftesive te lindura te burrave dhe grave.
Keta kerkues gjeten se bindjet e njerezve qe femrat zoterojne me shume cilesi shoqerore dhe me pak cilesi pergjegjesie ne krahasim me meshkujt, jane rezultat i faktit se femrat konsiderohen si shtepiake dhe meshkujt te punesuar me orar te plote. Kerkime te tjera konfirmojne se kur burrat dhe grate gjenden ne role identike, ata konsiderohen si te ngjashem. Si perfundim eshte ndarja e punes dhe detyrave midis grave dhe burrave qe shpjegon permbajtjen e steriotipave gjinore.
Teoria e rolit social, e cila sugjeron se rolet gjinore krijojne steriotipa gjinore eshte bindese, vecanerisht kur kombinohet me teorine e shtresezimit social. Teoria e rolit social ndryshon nga teoria e thelbit se te vertetes vetem ne lidhje me faktorin shkakesor.

----------


## J@mes

*Çfarë janë steriotipat gjinore?*

Per shumicen e njerezve, maskiliteti eshte i lidhur me kompetencen, intelektualitetin dhe energjine, feminiliteti eshte i lidhur me ngrohtesin, menyern e te shprehurit dhe edukaten. Studimet e bera ne fundin e viteve 1960 dhe fillimin e viteve 1970 me 1000 meshkuj dhe femra, tregojne nje konsekuenc te gjere per sa i perket ekzistences se tipareve te ndryshme te personalitetit tek burrat, krahasuar me grate. Ky konsensus u arrit pavaresisht nga mosha, seksi, besimi fetar, niveli kulturor ose gjendje civile e te anketuarve.
Megjithese nje projekt kerkimi, qe perfshin pyetje rreth menyres sesi meshkujt ndryshojne nga femrat, mund te ekzagjerojne ndryshimet gjinore, kerkesat per pershkrime te pafundme te femrave dhe meshkujve shfaqin grupe te njejta tiparesh. Ne pergjithesi duke perdorur terminologjin e Bakan-it shume shpesh grate karakterizohen si shoqerore, burrat shume shpesh karakterizohen si pergjegjes.

Femijet qe ne moshen 7-vjec, i bejne keto dallime dhe madje kerkimi gjithe kulturor gjen pergjithesim te konsiderueshem ne ato karakteristika te para ne menyre te ndryshme si te lidhura me grate dhe burrat. Per shembull, ne te 25 vendet e zgjedhura nga William dhe Best, burrat pershkruheshin si “aventuriere” dhe “te fuqishem” ndersa grate si “sentimentale” dhe te “perulura”.

----------


## J@mes

*Ndryshimet ne steriotipat gjinore*

Pavaresisht nga nje marreveshje e pergjithshme mbi numrin e tipareve steriotipik-gjinore, ka ndryshime ne steriotipat gjinore. 
Pervec ndryshimeve raciale te steriotipave gjinore ekzistojne edhe ndryshime te klases sociale, ndryshime te orientimit seksual dhe ndryshime ne moshe. Per shembull, grate e klases puntore steriotipizohen si me armiqesore, me te hutuara, me mosperfillese dhe me te papergjegjshme se grate e klases se mesme. Meshkujt homoseksual steriotipizohen si persona qe zoterojne tipare femerore ndersa lesbiket, si persona qe zoterojne tipare mashkullore.
Ajo qe sugjerojne keto ndryshime ne steriotipst gjinore eshte qe gjinia nuk eshte e vetmja ndryshore me ane se te ciles steriotipizohen njerezit. Cdo njeri nga ne vendoset ne aspiren sociologjike te nderprerjes se kategorive te shumta. Per shembull, gjinia, raca ose etnia, klasa, prirja seksuale etj. Keto kategori sociale nderveprojne me njera tjetren ne menyra komplekse.
Steriotipat nuk jane te percaktuar por i pershtaten, megjithese ngadale, ndryshimeve kulturore. Ato kane pergjithesim te konsiderueshem dhe duket se jane te forte dhe te qendrueshem.

*Nenkuptimet e steriotipave*

Deshirueshmeria shoqerore. Deshirueshmeria e pergjithshme sociale per tiparet mashkullore dhe femerore eshte e lidhur me steriotipat gjinore. Tradiocionalisht, tiparet steriotipikisht maskiliste kane qene pare ne menyre me pozitive dhe me te deshirueshme sesa tiparet steriotipikisht feministe. Shikohet se tiparet maskiliste tregojne me shume force dhe energji sesa tiparet feministe, dhe se cilesit e forces dhe energjise jane vlersuar shume nga kultura perendimore. Tradicionalisht, perjashtimet e vetme ne kete model kane qene tiparet e pakta femerore qe lidhen me ndjeshmerine ndaj nevojave te te tjereve. Keto pak tipare kane qene vlersuar me shume se ato maskiliste. Pak me vone, vlersim i madh i eshte dhene tipareve te caktuara steriotipikisht feministe, vecanerisht nga grate. Ky vlersim i madh ka rrjedhur nga nje perpjekje e qellimshme nga shume feminist dhe jo feminist per te kundershtuar “maskilizmin e vlerave” qe erdhen si rezultat i levizjes se grave gjate viteve 1970. Ana tjeter e ndryshimit shoqeror-burrat qe levizin drejt roleve tradicionalisht femerore dhe qe adaptojne tiparet tradicionalisht femerore u neglizhuan relativisht

Seksi “I kundert”. Tiparet karakteristike per burrat dhe grate jane zakonisht te konsideruara si te kunderta me njeri-tjetrin. Keshtu qe, ndersa meshkujt mendohen si dominues dhe objektive, femrat mendohen si te perulura dhe subjektive. Nese tiparet e tipizuara te seksit do te ishin te kunderta ne do te prisnim nje marredhenie te forte dhe te perkundert midis menyres sesi nje person shenon ne tiparet steriotipikisht femerore.
Sesa shume dikush kritikon maskilitetin nuk lidhet me ate sesa shume ai ose ajo kritikon feminilitetin. Keshtu qe modeli dipolar i maskilitetit dhe feminilitetit, i cili presupozon se instrumentaliteti dhe ekspresiviteti bie ne anet e kunderta te nje dimensioni te vetem, nuk eshte plotesisht i sakte. Sidoqofte pak aspekte te steriotipave gjinore mund te jene te sakte. Ne vecanti, vleresimet e termave mashkullore dhe femerore duket se jane te lidhura negativisht, d.m.th., njerezit qe e vlersojne veten e tyre larte ne njeren prej tyre kane tendencen ta vleresojne veten poshte te tjetra.

Kategorizimi gjithe-ose-asnje. Ky kategorizim i tipareve gjinore eshte corientues. Njerezit nuk jane dhe aq te thjeshte sa qe ata ose e kane te gjithe tiparin ose asgje nga ai. Kjo eshte akoma me e vertete kur shqyrtohet sistemi i tipareve per grupe njerezish. Nese do te ndodhte keshtu bie fjala per perhapjen gjithe ose asnje per tiparin “fuqi”, te gjithe meshkujt do te ishin te forte dhe te gjitha femrat do te ishin te dobeta. Fakt eshte se shume tipare psikologjike dhe fizike perhapen sipas modelit desatar, ku shume njerez zoterojne nje sasi mesatare te atij tipari dhe me pak njerez qe kane ose shume pak te atij tipari. Kjo eshte e vertet per shumicen e tipareve.
Ne ato permasa qe femrat dhe meshkujt mund te ndryshojne ne sasin mesatare te tiparit qe ata kane, perhapja mund te karakterizohet nga vija te lakuara normale qe mbulojne pjeserisht njera-tjetren. Keshtu qe, megjithese shumica e burrave jane me te forte se shumica e grave, prapeseprape disa burra jane me te Dobet se disa gra dhe anasjelltas.
Jo vetem qe eshte e pasakte ti vlersosh tiparet si gjithe-ose-asnje, por mund te jete gjithashtu e pasakte ti vleresosh steriotipat gjinore ne termat e tipareve te personalitetit.

----------


## J@mes

*Efektet e steriotipave gjinore*

Cilat jane pasojat e steriotipave gjinore?

Sic kemi pare ka me shume te ngjare qe besimi ne steriotipa mund ti jape shtyse disa ndryshimeve ne sjellje, me shume se sa reflektimi i ndryshimeve te verteta ne sjellje. Nese steriotipat funksionojne si pjese e parashikimeve te rolit te seksit, atehere njerezit do ti mesojne ato dhe do te ndikohen nga to. Megjithese dallimet midis sekseve mund te mos i pershtaten individeve, vete steriotipat kane pushtetin si standart, te cilit mund ti pershtaten, kunder te cilit te rebelohen ose me te cilin ti vleresojne te tjeret.
Nje menyre me anen e se ciles veprojne steriotipat eshte sherbimi si filtra perceptues permes se cilave ne shohim individet. Aktualisht ka te ngjare qe ne te veme re dhe te mbajme mend sjellje te qendrueshme-steriotipa se sa sjellje te tjera. 
Nje menyre tjeter sesi veprojne steriotipat eshte krijimi i profecise se vetepermbushjes. Nese femrat konsiderohen sikur kane me shume karakteristika negative sesa meshkujt, disa Femra mund ta konsiderojne veten e tyre ne kete menyre dhe ne fakt mund ti zhvillojne keto karakteristika. P.sh. nese femrat priren te jene me pak arsyetuese sesa meshkujt, disa mund ta konsiderojne veten ne ate menyre dhe te mos marrin pjese ne aktivitet e zgjidhjes se problemeve ose te bejne kurse te avancuara matematike, perderísa sjellje te tilla  nuk jane te pershtatshme ne gjini. Si rezultat disa Femra mund te zhvillojne ne te vertete me pak aftesi ne zgjidhjen e problemeve se disa meshkuj te cilet i kane pasur keto pervoja, duke plotesuar ne kete menyre steriotipin. Mendime te tilla mund te ndikojne fuqishem mbi sjellje ose ne menyre negative, nese parashikimet jane negative ose ne menyre pozitive nese sjellet jane pozitive.
Parashikimet steriotipike mund te mposhten nga informacione te vecanta per nje individ. Ne kete kuptim, bindjet steriotipike duket se cojne ne vlersime intuitive mundesive te tipareve ne grupet sociale. Nese ne nuk dime gje tjeter vecse ajo eshte femer, ne kemi te ngjare te supozojme se ajo eshte ekspresive, e kujdesshme, e varur e keshtu me radhe. Por kur ne mesojme me shume per te, ne perdorim información te vecante ne vend te steriotipave gjinore per te bere parashikime.
Si permbledhje, steriotipat gjinore, te cilat bazohen ne pak ndryshime te verteta seksi, jane forca te fuqishme te kontrollit social. Njerezit munden ose te perputhen me to dhe te jene te pranueshem nga ana shoqerore, por te kufizuar, ose ata mund te ngrihen e te perballen me pasojat e te qenit i papranueshem nga ana sociale.

Me larte pame se termat seks dhe gjini jane te dallueshem, i pari i referohet aspekteve biologjike te te qenurit femer ose mashkull, i dyti i referohet aspekteve social kulturore te te qenurit femer ose mashkull. Steriotipat me te ngulitura ekzistojne ne lidhje me ate te qe paraprin te qenurit femer ose mashkull, ku i pari lidhet me tiparet ekspresivo-shoqeror dhe i dyti me tiparet veprues-instrumental. Megjithese keto steriotipa gjinore jane komplekse ne strukture dhe ndryshojne nga raca ose etnia, klasa orientimi seksual etj., steriotipat gjinore funksionojne fuqishem per te formuar pritshmerite tona per te tjere dhr per sjelljen tone. Per me teper njerezit ndryshojne ne ate pike qe ata zoterojne tipare te steriotipizuara si te pershtatura me gjinite.
Ne ekzaminimin e studimeve mbi sjelljet e karakteristikave te femrave dhe meshkujve, cdokush duhet te jete i ndergjegjeshem per shume probleme kerkimesh qe mund ti bejne  te vlefshme rezultatet.

_J@mes Douglas_

----------


## Pratolini

Pune e mire James, aq me mire nese e ke bere ti dhe jo thjesht perkthim, po gjithsesi pune e mire.

Personalisht do sugjeroja te shtrohej edhe ceshtja e vete stereotipave brenda gjinise. Psh : nje femer ka stereotipet --> vajz per shtepi, karrieriste, shtepiake, prostitute etj etj  ( dmth ceshtja mund te trajtohet edhe qe keto stereotipe jane thjesht paragjykime maskiliste, s eshte e thene te jene te verteta )
Me erdhi kjo ide bazuar mbi filmin "Runaway Bride" me Julia Roberts dhe Richard Geere. Nese ju kujtohet ishte pikerisht kjo pikenisja e gjithe historise.

----------


## J@mes

Flm Pratolini, sa me shume informacion aq me shume kulture.
Ky eshte nje material i punuar nga une disa vite me pare(gjate uni.).
Per te gjithe ata student aktual apo te ardhshem te Shkencave Sociale ky material do mund ti sherbej ne lenden e Psikologjise Sociale, por edhe me gjere.




> Personalisht do sugjeroja te shtrohej edhe ceshtja e vete stereotipave brenda gjinise. Psh : nje femer ka stereotipet --> vajz per shtepi,


Persa i perket citimit me siper eshte shume e vertete se steriotipizimi ndodh edhe brenda gjinise, si shembulli i permendur.
Keto lloj steriotipizimesh jane mbeshtetur nga *Teoria e Rolit Social* te cilen une e kam prekur paksa ne postimin nr.2.

Sic e kam permendur ne fjaline e pare; "informacioni perben kulture".
Teksa po postoja pergjigjen time ne kete teme, kurioziteti me beri te kerkoja ne google rreth ketij fenomeni. Cfare gjej do thuash ti?!
Nuk kane pritur shume te ashtuquajturit "ekzemplaret e copy/paste" te postojne kete material ne forumet ku jane te anetaresuar.
Kjo nuk me shqeteson aspak, perkundrazi me behet qefi. Ajo qe me shqeteson eshte se nuk ua ndjen te vendosin autoresine e materialit.
Gjithsesi ky fakt mund te renditet ne disavantazhet e teknologjise se perparuar  :buzeqeshje:

----------

